# Weights.



## jjpugh (Feb 6, 2007)

Just curious what everyone prefers as far as weights go. I fish a lot of rivers so I pretty much use pyramids 2-5oz and the flat no rolls in same size. Anyone use anything else?


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

I use river sinkers 2oz.-5oz. along with sinker slides on rigs. I don't have to retie to change weights and I can remove the weights from my rods while traveling..


----------



## jmackey84 (May 15, 2010)

I fish mostly calm waters like lakes, ponds, and reservoirs so I use anything from a 1oz round sinker to a 3oz bank sinker. Most of the time I use a team catfish sinker slide.


----------

